# My first good Snook! Thanks Ocean Master!!



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Got to Crystal River today about 3, ate lunch, then fished from about 5 to 630 

Caught a few small lady fish and a small snook, technically my first

One cast towards the only street light above the water and BAM!! FISH ON!! 

Really good fight, he was airborne a couple times too! 

Keith did an incredible job fixing up my Stradic!! The new drag feels awesome 

Also thanks to shrapnel for putting my onto jerkbaits!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good first snook. They are a blast to catch because they are so acrobatic. They throw the hook often also while jumping.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome....It's on my bucket list along with a peacock!!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Congrats! Love that area of Florida! Have fun!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks all! Seen another tonight while shining the water, also saw a largemouth bass. 

Kings Bay Lodge has a natural spring fed pool, and there's at least a dozen mullet in it


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Manatee lookin' ought to be good tomorrow.*

Cold is good for Manatee looking. They will be near the springs and so will be 10.000 boats. Manatees and Scallops bring lots of bucks into our economy.

Glad you caught the Snook. Sorry there aren't more lights on the river here. I seldom fish at night and there isn't a lot of reason to here because Snook eat in the daytime too. 

If you need a couple of yaks, come get mine. I have a 2 seat Emotion that is about 3 times the size of my little Mini X. You are welcome to one or both.

I'll be at my granddaughter's soccer game from about 8-11. I'll be up by 6 if you want a yak. I don't go near the water on weekends.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

I remember my first Snook. Fort DeSoto early 90's. Easily 10 lbs. Carolina rig live shrimp at the edge of the Mangroves. BAM!!! The fight was epic. Never did take to the air.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

captken said:


> Cold is good for Manatee looking. They will be near the springs and so will be 10.000 boats. Manatees and Scallops bring lots of bucks into our economy.
> 
> Glad you caught the Snook. Sorry there aren't more lights on the river here. I seldom fish at night and there isn't a lot of reason to here because Snook eat in the daytime too.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud! We have a morning trip now and we will probably visit Homosassa this afternoon

I'll keep yall updated, I plan to fish this evening again off the dock


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Evening bite has been awesome here, caught about 30 lady fish within an hour and 15 min. 

Takes longer to unhook them to reel them in though


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I LOVE Crystal River. I'm through there every couple weeks and fish it often. I'd strongly suggest taking Ken up on his very generous offer. IMO there is no better way to fish that area than by yak.

Nice Snook! Hope you get another


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Tough get over there. Nice fish!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Chris V said:


> I LOVE Crystal River. I'm through there every couple weeks and fish it often. I'd strongly suggest taking Ken up on his very generous offer. IMO there is no better way to fish that area than by yak.
> 
> Nice Snook! Hope you get another



If you want to keep your lower unit!


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome job.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

MackMan said:


> Awesome job.


Heck if a bump lol


----------

